# Ryzen 7 5800x mit Ryzen OC Bracket von Der8auer



## murphyballs (6. März 2021)

Moin!
Ich bin aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, und zwar bin ich kein Profi, gekauft habe ich mir nach Empfehlungen den Ryzen OC Bracket von Der8auer (Link) in Kombination mit einem Ryzen 7 5800x und einer Corsair iCUE H150i Elite Capellix (Link).
Meine Frage hierzu wäre, auf welche Position soll ich meine AIO verschieben oder wie soll ich mein Bracket einstellen?
Ich entschuldige mich nochmal dafür, dass ich mich nicht so mit den Fachbegriffen auskenne und hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 
Falls sich damit jemand auskennt, würde ich mich sehr über Hilfe freuen, da ich in anderen Foren keine Antwort/-kaum eine Antwort erhalten habe

Grüße


----------



## sinchilla (6. März 2021)

Ist doch exakt im Video deines links erklärt, da der 5800x nur ein CCX hat, verschiebst du das  Zentrum der Aufnahme entsprechend.


----------



## murphyballs (6. März 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> da der 5800x nur ein CCX hat, verschiebst du das Zentrum der Aufnahme entsprechend


das heißt also, die gleiche Position wie für einen 3900x & 3950x?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2021)

Eben nicht, sondern die gleiche Position wie bei einem 3*8*00 oder kleiner.
Dass solche Halterungen allenfalls die Dynamik beeinflussen aber nicht die Maximaltemperatur bei Dauerlast ist dir bewusst?


----------

